# what sex are these mice???



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

I`ve manage to sex most of my mice , but the last two are a little trickier


Sorry for the quailty, but can anyone help!!!!!
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

1st one looks male, but I don't see scrotal tissue. Second one looks female.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Top one is male, bottom one female. The male probably has drawn his testes up into the abdomen.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

moustress said:


> Top one is male, bottom one female. The male probably has drawn his testes up into the abdomen.


Thats what i thought. The other male mice there testes are a lot more clearer.
Thank you to the both of you, much appreciated.
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

